# Have you guys seen the CEO for Wetterlings' Axe Forge?



## davidswoodwrks (Aug 14, 2010)

I was browsing through the Garrett Wade site and on the home page there's a link to tour the Wetterlings' Axe factory. So I followed the link. I then come to find out that this…










...is the CEO of the Wetterlings Axe Forge. Wow, she's hot and can grind an axe! lol, just goes to show that there's nothing a woman can't do. Bravo.

Heres the link for the tour- http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4902972&id=180736467380&fbid=435044337380


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

When I think of grinding an axe I recall this mental image of my Grandfather sitting at a grinding wheel that he powered with his feet while applying the axe to the wheel.

This picture of grinding an axe is about as different from that as any picture could be.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Where's Norm when you need him? No Safety glasses?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Doesn't *every* woman have an axe to grind?


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

That's what every man needs; a wench with wrench.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

God I'm old, she looks like a teenager!


----------



## funchuck (Jan 11, 2010)

That grinding wheel doesn't look like it's spinning?


----------



## davidswoodwrks (Aug 14, 2010)

maybe that's why she isn't wearing safety glasses


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok gang enough cutting comments


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I just figured out that the seat she is sitting on is actually a clamp to keep pressure on the blade as the grinder surfaces the iron. 
She can control the pressure by raising or lowering her weight on the seat.

Ingenious!


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

Reminds me of a woodcarver I ran across in Wood magazine a few years ago, Amber Jean


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

"It makes me wonder why these girls are never part of woodworking forums."

Because they are not old men.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jeez

not another hill

i'm still stuck
on the last one


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

I'll talk to you guys later….I gotta go see a chick about an axe.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Check this shot out :
You can see the "C" arm of the clamp/hold down running off the seat affair.
Rather ingenius!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

haha i'm really surprised with all the drama lately on Lumberjocks that no one has complained or has been offended by this?! maybe they are finally starting to see the lighter side, and lightening up!

that being said - that girl is smoking. i wish i was that jig..i mean had that jig (too far?)


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

dak- I haven't seen anything offense yet on this thread? And actually, when I saw the first pic, I was waiting for the "ride 'em cowgirl" retorts.. but so far not much of the sort? I think everyone must be on their best behavior today?


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Exactly Tom. exactly.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

huhhhhnnnnnnnnn


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the link to chainsaw chick, BoiseJoe, that's pretty cool! I liked the guitar she made for Dakota Fanning.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

rivergirl, i wasnt saying that *I *was offended, cause i am definitely not - but i could see it happening. and i agree with you, this is all in just good fun (some people just dont get that)


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

It's nice to see a woman in charge.. but I couldn't help but think- "I wonder who had to die in order for her to become CEO?" Isn't that terribly sad that I would have thought that?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

at least she didn't 
have to move to china

that would have been 
a double shame


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I tell you what…I'm in grad school for chiropractic. And out of 130 students in my class, there are probably around 45 women - and they kick butt!!


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, Patron
considering the availability
of child labor
and having no need
for liability insurance
or worker's compensation premiums
China 
may not be 
a bad alternative?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*dakremer*
"I tell you what…I'm im in grad school for chiropractic. And out of 130 students in my class, there are probably around 45 women - and they kick butt!!"

Is there a fee for that too? I know the happy ending is extra.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Being female, I agree that women are capable- of course we are. However, I still found myself thinking that because she is so young, (though capable) and female (though capable) who died in order that she may be boss. I hate it that I thought that.. but I did think it.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

...no you just have to wink at them in the hall every once in a while….


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey dak:


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

River: my "kicks in the butt" cost a little more than a wink  but since you gave me 20 winks….I'll consider it


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Well take it or leave it, 20 winks is better than none I guess, and way better than 20 screaming faces :0 :0 :0 etc. etc. BTW my brother in law is a chiropractor, my sister is an accupuncturist.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

that is great!!! I'm loving every bit of it so far! Can't wait to join the profession/workforce - make sure you put in some good words for me, when hes looking for a fresh out-of-school chiropractor to hire   

(I will gladly take the winks over the screaming!  haha)


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey rivergirl,
That explains why you are so well adjusted and to the point. ;-)) Sorry, I had a moment of weakness. You just bring out the worst in me…Grrrrr


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

My family will tell you that I am certainly maladjusted- I never go to the chiro- LOL I am too preoccupied to go for appointments.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Rivergirl
A Woman is ALWAYS in charge.
So said my Mum.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

And she was right Alba.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

rivergirl, whenever I want to be in charge I go out to my shop where I can rule over the sawdust on the floor and have a nice cold beer while I'm at it.  I think the way it works is that a smart woman let's a man think he is running the show but when it gets right down to it women think a little quicker and are better multi-taskers than men. I rule over my shop and my study and my wife rules over all the rest. It all works out pretty well for the most part.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey helluva- your wife is the master of all.. and she only lets you THINK you are in charge of the shop and the study.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hubba Hubba!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

rivergirl, you might be right, you might be right. However, she has a very good way of playing the game. Besides, whatever is the truth in a man's head is the truth in his world - to him at least, anyways. So I will continue to rule over sawdust, beer, books, and tools. Long live King Helluvawreck. :-}


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

HERE HERE!


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

Let's not forget Amy Devers from DIY Network's Freeform Furniture.

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy-freeform-furniture/videos/index.html

Let the video run for about a minute and check her out. I'm not sure the show is still on the air but there is nothing sexier than a hot babe using Festool.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Ummmmmm- mvflaim- I am not getting the hot babe impression here… she kind of looks like a-- boy. And she gets all excited about making a really ugly clock and brags that there isn't any REAL WOOD in it… so Festool aside… I'm thinking that anyone who likes fake wood is well…..... fake and cheesy. I think the chainsaw babe who cuts naked women out of logs is probably a better choice for a wild ride cowboy.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Is that the CEO on the Band Saw? If you go through the pictures to where they cut the wedge and tail off the handles, there is a fairly large picture of a young lady that is pretty easy on the eyes.
I would have a picture of the CEO of the company I worked for on the wall of my cubicle, if number one she instead of he, looked like that, but more importantly if it actually showed him doing some work!
Of course she would be getting paid a bunch more as a CEO at a fortune 500 company.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Bring em all over. The log drivers have all learned to step lightly. ;-)


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I would love to comment on your comment Glivingston, but that would be considered "hijacking" apparently….. so unless its about that CEO (which is what the thread is about) I cannot comment.

That CEO is gorgeous!!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

my mom always wanted me to marry a hot (female) CEO!  I wonder if she is single??


----------



## baller (Nov 14, 2008)

well i'm not married, but definitely looking for one of these! lol i would take that beautiful woman with her own tool company over Any celeb, Any day!


----------

